# 'Distort' Refractor?



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now their is lots of deals on last years boards. Try sierrasnowboard.com they should have some pretty good deals on boards. I would reccomend something like the Burton Custom, Rome Agent, k2 Darkstar, etc. If your a beginner then you probably want something that is about medium flex and as you find out what type of terrain you like to ride then you can get a more specialized board such as a jib board or big freeriding board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks so much bubba, I've had a good lookaround their site and have narrowed my choices down to these 2:

Ride Snowboard Ride Control Snowboard
vs
Burton Snowboard Burton Blunt Snowboard

I've also considered spending the extra 100 bucks for a Burton Custom, I just don't know enough to know if it's worth it.

I've had a look around and couldn't find much on the Ride Control though, what do you all think? I'm a boot size 12 btw so wide is the way, not sure is 255 will be enough..?

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I dont know much about the control, but the blunt is a true park board with a softer flex, so if park is where you think you will go after learning the basics then go for it, but if you think you will be doing more free riding then go with something a little stiffer.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the blunt is an entry level park board, i would look around a little more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, I ended up going with a Rome Slash, hope it was right choice. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks in NZ


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Hahaha, I love kids like this who ask questions about certain models then post up saying they went with something totally different and they hope it's right.

Why didn't you ask before you bought, dude?

Beginner Board= True Twin (Both nose and tail same shape, inserts centered), Soft-Medium flex, definitely msrp under $400 (most are say $299.99, around there). Really doesn't matter if it's a park board, jib board, yadda-yadda-yadda... just needs those simple features.

The Blunt or Control would have been fun for you. In regards to this nonsense about picking a board depending on what you are going to do is crap. If you are a beginner picking any board that fits the above criteria, as long as it's sized right, will do it all. Once you get PARTICULARLY GOOD at certain areas you can start getting specific, which will take time and by then you'll be ready for a new board anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I changed my screenname since I realised I didn't want -Newb attached at the end forever P) and posted a question about Rome vs Flow (discovered I can't get Burton or Ride shipped over to Australia..) in the general forum, seemed more appropriate. Got some good advice there and am happy with choice - I think the size/flex/almost-twin shape will suit, I've snowboarded once before for a week and I think it feels right. Got it for half price thru Sierra anyway


----------

